# Start recording 1 minute LATE



## bighugematt (Oct 14, 2006)

First time poster - long time TiVo user (and I have 3 TiVos). Here's my dilemma. I am a huge fan of South Park and I like to burn every episode onto DVD using my Toshiba RS-TX20. I record the episodes at High quality which perfectly fits 4 episodes onto one DVD. The problem recently is that South Park has been starting a little late, resulting in the normal half hour program getting cut off at the end. Normally I would just adjust my recording options so that it stops recording later, but that would result in me not being able to fit 4 episodes onto 1 DVD. Long story short - I want to start recording 1 minute LATE in addition to stopping 1 minute late so I can get 4 complete episodes onto 1 DVD.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Yep, I'd like the 1 - 2 minute late start also. Many cable shows do not start on time.


----------



## Doh (May 18, 2001)

Seems kludgy but couldn't you schedule another recording before it to run one minute late, and then with padding South Park would start recording one minute late?


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I think you have the option of editing the start times on your season passes. You can select to start "On Time," "1 minute early/late," etc. 

EDIT: Nevermind, I just looked. You can only start recording earlier. Sorry.


----------



## bryan314 (Nov 17, 2004)

You can set up a manual recording to start at the 1 min past mark and record for 29/30 minutes.

Or combined with Doh's suggestion. Setup a recurring manual recording for the first minute (in case it starts on time.) at a higher priority which would force the SP to use overlap protection and start one minute late. 

A kludge but it might work.

Bryan


----------

